# My bees swarmed I caught em.....next?



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm a new bee keeper. I bought two nice last year the early purchase filled two deeps and I added a super for extra winter storage and left it on. The hive I bought late summer didn't survive winter it was only one deep. So last week I noticed my large hive bees got really loud and active. A bit later they had calmed and some were gathered on a tree branch. I suited up and after a few attempts captured the swarm in the mic box I bought last year. I set up empty hive a good ways from the established one and placed the nuc box on the empty hive. Next morning I slipped in frames some empty some with empty comb. Those bees are in and out and appear to have taken to the mic box. I am planning on putting them in the empty 10 frame hive in the next week or so. Am I doing this right?

Also the bigger hive that gave up the swarm what should I do to or with it? How long should I give the new queen to get mated/established before I open this hive. Can I do it now or wait several weeks? I was reading in a bee book that I have that I probably should have reversed the two boxes to keep queen laying. Should I do this soon or wait. I don't know what my next move should be any suggestions? Thanks in advance


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have no clue what a mic box is? 
You can put the swarm in the empty 10 frame deep now that they have had a few days to settle in. Gently remove the frames of bees and put them into the 10 frame deep. Once the frames are all in the deep any remaining bees can either be dumped in front of the deep or placed up side down over the intercover.
A good way to prevent swarming is to give the bees more room by adding more brood boxes or honey supers. Revereseing hives is done in the early spring and today I don't know any one that does that.

The swarm colony I would not touch for at least 20 days. The new queen will some times weather dependant take 14 days to get mated, then will some times take up to 10 days to start laying but I would look in 20 days to make sure she made it back to the hive after her mateing flight.

Put your state in your profile, the booggie man will not get you. It will make it easier to answer some questions you have in the future. Here in Michigan the bees are no where near swarm stage after yesterdays snow fall. 

 Al


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Did you maybe mean nuc box? My autocorrect always wants "nuc" to be "mic" because it is stupid.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah nuc is what it should have read. I transferred the frames into a 10 frame permanent hive. Added a syrup feeder they seem to be doing well. Added a row of cuccuzzia squash tithe garden nearby to give em extra stuff to pollinate through summer etc.


----------

